# Diagrama tv lcd lg modelo M197WAJ



## maomar1997 (Ene 22, 2013)

Saludos a todos, quisiera pedir su colaboracion para obtener el diagrama de un tv lcd de 19" marca lg modelo M197WAJ, el cual no le encienden las lamparas tiene sonido se puede escanear los canales el displey si trabaja, de antemano les agradesco la colaboracion que me puedan prestar.


----------

